# Merchant & Payment gateway & Shopping Cart



## tbiggs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

Need a little clarification. My website is almost done. I just need to integrate Mal's Commerce into my site for the shopping cart aspect. With that said, do I need a payment gateway and merchant account to take orders over the internet with credit cards? If I use Authorize.net and Mal's Commerce do I need anything else to make my site work transaction wise? Can I take phone orders, or is the above mentioned only for the internet?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## SomeSailor (Jun 29, 2007)

My understaing is you'll still need your own Merchant Account. I don't really understand why someone would go to all the trouble. Just jump in and get a merchant account, authorize.net and a good provider.

I use lunarpages w/Zen Cart, e-online.com and authorize.net. I love the setup. 

The orders get made, I get emailed a shipping document. I process the order. End of the day it batches and I get a deposit in my checking account a few days later. I download into Quickbooks Pro and bounce my inventory. Done.


----------

